# Got the Girls Home!!!



## hook'em master (Jun 25, 2009)

A good month earlier then usual but I got the girls home and ready for a bath and good PM. Last year I just washed and rode not the best thing to do but not this yr. Case lube,belt,clean the clutches,tie rods, dropping ass end all the way out. etc etc. 


I'm ready for the snow, I'm going nuts waiting. Put almost 1800 miles on the atvs with the mild summer and all the mud, so now I am super stoked for snow season.

Remember first weekend in Nov. is the worlds largest snowmobile show in US at Rock Financial Hall in Novi. Awesome DEALS!!!!!!:coolgleam:coolgleam:coolgleam


----------



## snowjunkey1 (Feb 10, 2009)

I sold both my sled's!That's the agreement I made with my wife to buy a new boat.Pick up a 08 renegade this weekend .She lost kinda.Picking up a 05 rev for her.Be at the show with the sticker guy Arctixfx.


----------



## hook'em master (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats funny dude,my wife let me keep the Revs and she went and bought a 23' four winns in april, i ended up liking boating and now im working with a boat broker closing a deal on a 30ft sea ray she is a beauty. Now if I could get her to let me upgrade sleds life would be good.


I personally keep the sticker guy in business...:lol::lol::lol: Wonder if he can make me some Sea Ray stickers for the new Yukon


----------



## snowjunkey1 (Feb 10, 2009)

Boating is pretty cool.My buddy lives on his 44ft Sea Ray the whole summer.Boat is almost nicer than my house.Jordan may do it when he slow's down around April.I like to fish walleye I have no interest in living on boat.I guess it's no different than capming on the water.30ft'er will be very nice.Make sure you have it inspected by someone alot of crazy thing's with boat's water damage is a big one.Like the stringer's and such.I bought five boat's this summer and nothing but problem's with them.I have the new Evinrude E-Tec 175 on my new boat.I am so impressed with the engine and BRP wich is why I am making the switch from cat to doo.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

SnowJunkey1,

You love that XP gade. I have on 09 X Gade 800 and the thing is as lite as a bugger. If yorur coming from Cat, you'll be amazed at the lightness of it.

With the seld being an 08, make sure it has all the updates done. Drive shaft is priority, but there are some others that are not that important. New seat foam, chaincase bolts, chain tensioner seal, and a few others I'll hafta look up for ya. Ask the guy if he has a belt blowing issue. My XP loves to eat belts, that is the only downside of it. By rotating the secondary up 8", you put alot of stress on the clutch tower and it will flex. It can be fixed by shimming the secondary shaft bearing out 2-3mm (I have the spacers if you need them), or there is a guy that has figured away to "float" the QRS. It's not cheap, but once I do that it will fix the only problem I have. You should also do a Clutch tower brace, which I can make you one of those too.

Sleddin is great fun, but so are boats. So I just do both  I live on my boat in the summer, and sled in the winter.


----------



## snowjunkey1 (Feb 10, 2009)

SalmonBum said:


> SnowJunkey1,
> 
> You love that XP gade. I have on 09 X Gade 800 and the thing is as lite as a bugger. If yorur coming from Cat, you'll be amazed at the lightness of it.
> 
> ...


Thank's Salmonbum Had f1000 and parked it and bought a M6 and loved it.Appreciate any help with updates.The driveshaft has been done and I think the handwarmer's.Going to put 1.75 track on and the grip n rip upper and lower a-arm braces and shim the secondary then ride it like I stole it!Will have the stock track for sale only a little over 500 miles on the track.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

I want to do a 1.75 track also, but I still ride the trails when with the girl, so I think I'm gonna try to get a Summit for my off trail sled. Let me know how the track swap goes, I'm curious and have never done an XP yet.

If you want some shimms, let me know. I have a bunch of them I made here at work. Have them in 1mm and 2mm Stainless


----------



## snowjunkey1 (Feb 10, 2009)

SalmonBum said:


> I want to do a 1.75 track also, but I still ride the trails when with the girl, so I think I'm gonna try to get a Summit for my off trail sled. Let me know how the track swap goes, I'm curious and have never done an XP yet.
> 
> If you want some shimms, let me know. I have a bunch of them I made here at work. Have them in 1mm and 2mm Stainless


I will def get some shim's from you.I rode the rail's with my M but not real far it was 2.25.I will have to ride some with my wife know.So I will throw down the scratcher's and see how everything hold's up.Not sure when I will get to tearing down the sled I have to make some money and start getting my truck's ready for snow.You going to the show?


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

snowjunkey1 said:


> I will def get some shim's from you.I rode the rail's with my M but not real far it was 2.25.I will have to ride some with my wife know.So I will throw down the scratcher's and see how everything hold's up.Not sure when I will get to tearing down the sled I have to make some money and start getting my truck's ready for snow.You going to the show?


You're not to far from me. If you need a hand pulling the track, let me know. I've done many REV's (so many I can do them in my sleep) so I'd like to wintess an XP. I can either ship you the shimms or, if I come out and help, bring them along. I have a laser machine so I made a bunch up outta stainless :coolgleam.

I will be at the Novi show. Also going to Hastings. Thats a good show to. I think its Oct 10-11??


----------



## snowjunkey1 (Feb 10, 2009)

Do you go on HCS or Sledmi?


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

HCS evry so often, but I'm on Dootalk daliy.


----------



## jimmyv13 (Sep 26, 2008)

I brught the sleds into the garage this past weekend...getting pumped for the white stuff. I got all of the preseason maintenance done early last year becasue the snow was flying in early Nov. We rode in Waters last year the first weekend of Dec when the trails opened. We had a a few decent trips until my father-in-law hit a deer on his ZR. That was New Years Day and we only rode once after that. I am hoping for no mishaps this year and a good winter of riding...


----------

